# build CNC machine for drilling PCB



## رائد غسان (26 أكتوبر 2008)

complete project how to build CNC machine for drilling PCB

More details here

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

الرجاء التقيد بشروط الملتقى وعدم اضافة روابط لمواقع اخرى
الإدارة​


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (31 أكتوبر 2008)

فين اللينك ياعم


----------



## رائد غسان (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شريف الشنهوري قال:


> فين اللينك ياعم



ها هو رابط المشروع على الرابيد شير (لا ادري ان كان ايضا ممنوع وضعه)
http://rapidshare.com/files/121614849/PCB_Drilling_Machine.pdf


----------



## مباركة ياسين (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي *** جزاك الله كل خير


----------

